# Verizon FiOS 3D



## elvingomez

It's in VOD section under 3dhd. It's a Mercedes sample from wealth tv. Buy wasn't too impressed. Maybe I'm expecting too much though


----------



## wired1

Thanks for the heads up. Just watched it. Lame. Seems to me, 3D TV is going to be just like HDTV... that is to say, soft, compressed, and full of artifacts










I sure hope we get better than this when FioS does launch their offering, because this is just embarrassing...


----------



## elvingomez

Right? I thought I was being over critical but I was not impressed


----------



## Quatre

Fios is supposed to have the most bandwidth and highest quality HD (and SD ) channels where as Comcast and Directv are often inferior (whether using mpeg2 or not having the bandwidth etc. not to mention directv goes out in bad weather etc and needs the internet for on demand)


so how is it that Fios is the last to get 3D?


any eta?>?


----------



## delt31

supposedly this holiday season but I am PISSED at FIOS for really dropping the ball on this one. I'm actually still thinking about cancelling and going back to comcast just for 3d.


Damn you FIOS!!! get 3d NOW! and for the entire county, not just NY and Seattle!!


----------



## ckellyusa

I asked a FiOS rep earlier in the week and they said they didn't have any more information, so i don't' really know.... but hopefully it'll be coming out at the same time they update their Set Top Boxes and Multi-room software to allow you to actually control the main DVR through the extenders... bah!


Oh, and I'm pissed at FiOS (or just verizon) for overlaying their own On-Demand commercials over my shows making me miss parts of the action... this happen to anyone else?


----------



## peter0328

Here is the reason FiOS doesn't have 3D (and have temporarily stopped adding HD channels):


They are out of QAM space. It's all full.


To fix this they will be migrating certain channels to mpeg-4 compression and/or IPTV.


It is believed that no HD channels will move to IPTV so that CableCard users will not be affected. The current thought is that foreign language channels and SD channels will be the first migrated to IPTV and/or mpeg-4. This upgrade should be completed by the end of the year.


----------



## Quatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/18907643
> 
> 
> Here is the reason FiOS doesn't have 3D (and have temporarily stopped adding HD channels):
> 
> 
> They are out of QAM space. It's all full.
> 
> 
> To fix this they will be migrating certain channels to mpeg-4 compression and/or IPTV.
> 
> 
> It is believed that no HD channels will move to IPTV so that CableCard users will not be affected. The current thought is that foreign language channels and SD channels will be the first migrated to IPTV and/or mpeg-4. This upgrade should be completed by the end of the year.



I thought FIOS had more bandwidth then anyone else? and was why they had the most HD channels. all of a sudden they are full and got caught with their pants down unable to keep up with the compeition with 3d? wtf


i had comcast then fios and kept comcast then directv and kept comcast in some capacity and then was happy to get rid of directv and comcast and come back to fios as they had the most HD. now it seems like if i want 3D id have to switch back to one (or both as i had before) of the other 2.


3D in time for the holiday season? bs ppl have 3d tvs now and want content now like the other tv providers have plus according to this news they wouldn't have room until the end of the year so to me that is end of dec. begin of jan and even then it may take them a bit once space is cleared up to implement the 3d chans. eff that. looks like i have to switch again


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quatre* /forum/post/18907965
> 
> 
> I thought FIOS had more bandwidth then anyone else? and was why they had the most HD channels. all of a sudden they are full and got caught with their pants down unable to keep up with the compeition with 3d? wtf
> 
> 
> i had comcast then fios and kept comcast then directv and kept comcast in some capacity and then was happy to get rid of directv and comcast and come back to fios as they had the most HD. now it seems like if i want 3D id have to switch back to one (or both as i had before) of the other 2.
> 
> 
> 3D in time for the holiday season? bs ppl have 3d tvs now and want content now like the other tv providers have plus according to this news they wouldn't have room until the end of the year so to me that is end of dec. begin of jan and even then it may take them a bit once space is cleared up to implement the 3d chans. eff that. looks like i have to switch again



The fiber optic network itself has the most bandwidth since it is nearly limitless. The problem is they use QAM for their FiOS TV offering and they only have 870MHz of QAM bandwidth. Each HD channel uses 3MHz (each QAM channel is 6MHz; ~40mbps and FiOS uses 2 HD channels per QAM). To increase their channel lineup they either need to migrate to 1000MHZ QAM (Cox did this and it costs A LOT of money since all FiOS STBs would need to be replaced since they only have an 870MHz tuner) or they can migrate to mpeg-4/IPTV, which is what they are doing.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Verizon Adds WealthTV In 3D*



> Quote:
> Washington, D.C. (July 13, 2010) -- Verizon's FiOS TV service has added a WealthTV program in 3D on its Video on Demand service.
> 
> 
> The program, Wealth on Wheels Classic, is available in 3D only for Verizon subscribers, the company said.





> Quote:
> WealthTV's 3D VOD program is available to all FiOS TV customers across the country who have a 3D television set, 3D glasses and a high-definition set-top box. FiOS TV customers can find the 3D Wealth on Wheel episode in the "High Definition" VOD folder, under HD 3D.


 http://www.tvpredictions.com/verizon071510.htm


----------



## Quatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/18910523
> 
> 
> The fiber optic network itself has the most bandwidth since it is nearly limitless. The problem is they use QAM for their FiOS TV offering and they only have 870MHz of QAM bandwidth. Each HD channel uses 3MHz (each QAM channel is 6MHz; ~40mbps and FiOS uses 2 HD channels per QAM). To increase their channel lineup they either need to migrate to 1000MHZ QAM (Cox did this and it costs A LOT of money since all FiOS STBs would need to be replaced since they only have an 870MHz tuner) or they can migrate to mpeg-4/IPTV, which is what they are doing.



I'm pissed they lied though and said that it was because they were working on bringing the best and most 3d just like their HD isntead of just telling the truth and saying they have a problem and aren't able to provide 3d channels right now.


i'm ready to switch to Comcast just for 3d but they are worse then fios in almost every way.


----------



## bdraw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/18907643
> 
> 
> To fix this they will be migrating certain channels to mpeg-4 compression and/or IPTV.
> 
> 
> It is believed that no HD channels will move to IPTV so that CableCard users will not be affected. The current thought is that foreign language channels and SD channels will be the first migrated to IPTV and/or mpeg-4. This upgrade should be completed by the end of the year.



Do you have any links where I can read more about what FiOS might be planning on doing?


----------



## Oniichan

*oooooo, i am gonna run out and order FIOS







NOT







lol who cares







*


----------



## elvingomez

It's very underwhelming. I wouldn't even show it to anyone to demo my 3dtv


----------



## Quatre

Totally unacceptable fios. Too little too late to the 3d game. And believe me I'm pissed I have to go through the aggravation of switching.


And they better not charge me any etf...


----------



## rgd18

FIOS presently has a VOD 3D offering (free) from "Wealth TV" - it is a half hour segment showing vintage Mercedes Benz auto from an auto museum.


Pretty boring and 3D effects very bland - but that's all they have now!


They did carry in the Metro NYC market the Yankees/Mariners baseball games on July 10 & 11 on the YES NEtwork.


----------



## Ken H

Topics merged. Going forward, this is the master FiOS 3D topic.


----------



## Ken H

From the 3D TV Programming Synopsis:


- Verizon FiOS

Company spokesperson: "Committed to having a 3D offering later this year, surely in time for the holiday tech buying season".

Carries Wealth TV 3D VOD. Carried MLB in 3D on YES / FSN Northwest.


----------



## Quatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18954960
> 
> 
> From the 3D TV Programming Synopsis:
> 
> 
> - Verizon FiOS
> 
> Company spokesperson: "Committed to having a 3D offering later this year, surely in time for the holiday tech buying season".
> 
> Carries Wealth TV 3D VOD. Carried MLB in 3D on YES / FSN Northwest.



the bottom line is they are behind. Comcast and Directv both have 3D now with multiple channels. Also Fios lied and tried to say it was because they were working on providing the best and most 3D when in reality its because they got caught with their pants down and dont have the bandwidth.


by the time Fios has 3D , the other 2 will be even further ahead so fios will always be 2 steps behind...


----------



## Artwood

The answer is to have BOTH FIOS for UN COMPRESSED HD and DirecTV for 3-D.


If you have only one of them you will lose!


----------



## Quatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artwood* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The answer is to have BOTH FIOS for UN COMPRESSED HD and DirecTV for 3-D.
> 
> 
> If you have only one of them you will lose!



What about comcast? I like how theu have the newer nicer looking black moto boxes that look like a bluray player while fios is still using the old silver moto boxes.


I have had 2 tv providers for msny years but its a waste of money.


Looks like directv is the early winner of most 3d content though? So i may have to get D* service again with one or 2 hddv


I guess comcast has the least hd of the 3 and is compressed to boot?


----------



## karlw56

hey guys i live in the seattle,wa area and have fios and i can tell you we do not have 3d here, not on demand, also the yankees/mariners game was not in 3d on fios here, it was in 3d for comcast customers. and i just checked the on demand for wealth tv 3d, not there.


----------



## Artwood

What would most people rather have--uncompressed great looking HD and no 3-D or compressed inferior looking HD and 3-D?


----------



## Quatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artwood* /forum/post/18978531
> 
> 
> What would most people rather have--uncompressed great looking HD and no 3-D or compressed inferior looking HD and 3-D?



uncompressed HD isn't an excuse to be the only ones with no 3d. no 3d xgames this weekend and an eta of end of year. wow, going to be too little too late.


unacceptable period pus i dont know how much I buy into this uncompressed great looking HD. i dont think the HD looks any better then comcast or directv and even if slightly its not an excuse not to have 3D.


verizon fios tv got caught off guard with their pants down. they are supposed to have the technology with the most bandwidth adn yet they can't even provide epsn3 (3d). directv has a good amount of 3d content and on demand stuff and ppl are loving it.


anyone with a 3d tv is fiending for more content and right now directv is one of the best ways and most variety of content as the only other content is a few 3d blurays even downloading demo clips etc. online doesnt' provide much and a few ps3 demos. directv currently has the most 3d content of any format or tv provider and again ppl are impressed and loving it.


Comcast has some too but not quite as much as directv i think but still more then fios which is sad when even comcast beats you.


FIOS=FAIL period. with no catching up till end of year and will then be even more behind so just like back when they got late start on demand and especially hd on demand and the time when they fell behind comcast even in HD channels for some time, they are going to always be behind in 3D now for some time probably. though hopefully with their not being much I'd think they would be able to match directv just by opening up a small amount of bandwidth.


meantime i may just get one directv hd dvr box (can dvr 3d content too) but thats extra cost unless i get rid of a fios hd dvr box and could get locked in contract with directv just like i think we are in one with fios so i can't fullys witch to comcast directv either.


also my one fios box has been glitching and skipping often where among other things it will skip back a second so if someone is talking they say the same word twice like literally a 1 second backskip then it continues.


oh and having to keep your router on all the time just so on demand and the guide will even work is also kind of fail as you dont have to do that with comcast.


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quatre* /forum/post/18980379
> 
> 
> uncompressed HD isn't an excuse to be the only ones with no 3d. no 3d xgames this weekend and an eta of end of year. wow, going to be too little too late.
> 
> 
> unacceptable period pus i dont know how much I buy into this uncompressed great looking HD. i dont think the HD looks any better then comcast or directv and even if slightly its not an excuse not to have 3D.
> 
> 
> verizon fios tv got caught off guard with their pants down. they are supposed to have the technology with the most bandwidth adn yet they can't even provide epsn3 (3d). directv has a good amount of 3d content and on demand stuff and ppl are loving it.
> 
> 
> anyone with a 3d tv is fiending for more content and right now directv is one of the best ways and most variety of content as the only other content is a few 3d blurays even downloading demo clips etc. online doesnt' provide much and a few ps3 demos. directv currently has the most 3d content of any format or tv provider and again ppl are impressed and loving it.
> 
> 
> Comcast has some too but not quite as much as directv i think but still more then fios which is sad when even comcast beats you.
> 
> 
> FIOS=FAIL period. with no catching up till end of year and will then be even more behind so just like back when they got late start on demand and especially hd on demand and the time when they fell behind comcast even in HD channels for some time, they are going to always be behind in 3D now for some time probably. though hopefully with their not being much I'd think they would be able to match directv just by opening up a small amount of bandwidth.
> 
> 
> meantime i may just get one directv hd dvr box (can dvr 3d content too) but thats extra cost unless i get rid of a fios hd dvr box and could get locked in contract with directv just like i think we are in one with fios so i can't fullys witch to comcast directv either.
> 
> 
> also my one fios box has been glitching and skipping often where among other things it will skip back a second so if someone is talking they say the same word twice like literally a 1 second backskip then it continues.
> 
> 
> oh and having to keep your router on all the time just so on demand and the guide will even work is also kind of fail as you dont have to do that with comcast.



If you can't see the difference then I am surprised you can see 3D; you must be blind!










Seriously _anytime_ there is any quick motion on Comcast I get absolutely terrible macroblocking and incorrect colors.


----------



## Artwood

FIOS has the best picture quality HD period.


It doesn't have as many channels and it doesn't have 3-D.


With any provider you pick your poison.


If you have both DirecTV and FIOS you'll get what most people want.


----------



## Quatre

This sucks that everyone else has the X games in 3d right now except us inferior fios tv customers.


----------



## walford

I have COX service and they also have not announced any plans for providing 3D programing at any time in the future.

My COX provider does, however, not downgrade any 2D HD content the obtain so the PQ I receive from them on my Motorola STB is xactly the same as it is by the same Motorola STB used by FIOS sinc there is not interferenc of any kind on my cable line.


----------



## fire407




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artwood* /forum/post/18978531
> 
> 
> What would most people rather have--uncompressed great looking HD and no 3-D or compressed inferior looking HD and 3-D?



Uh, referring to a post earlier, if there only using 3Mhz for each HD channel, then Fios is compressing the hell out of HD. I know Comcast and others try to squeeze 3 HD channels into 6Mhz, but Fios is far from uncompressed. From what I'm reading, until IPTV becomes more viable, it seems that DirecTV has the most bandwidth available. DirecTV keeps putting satellites up and it seems like they could offer the least amount of compression, but they keep opting for more channels instead of better quality--Right now they have enough bandwidth to offer both. At least they do have 3D, and I would expect with their bandwidth that they might be the first to offer full HD to each eye eventually.


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fire407* /forum/post/18987289
> 
> 
> Uh, referring to a post earlier, if there only using 3Mhz for each HD channel, then Fios is compressing the hell out of HD. I know Comcast and others try to squeeze 3 HD channels into 6Mhz, but Fios is far from uncompressed. From what I'm reading, until IPTV becomes more viable, it seems that DirecTV has the most bandwidth available. DirecTV keeps putting satellites up and it seems like they could offer the least amount of compression, but they keep opting for more channels instead of better quality--Right now they have enough bandwidth to offer both. At least they do have 3D, and I would expect with their bandwidth that they might be the first to offer full HD to each eye eventually.



You're wrong.


Each 6MHz QAM slot is ~39mbps. FiOS uses 19mbps per HD channel of QAM (2 per QAM). Comcast and most if not all other cable providers have 3 (or more!) HD channels per QAM (meaning 13mbps per channel). 13mbps should be fine if the content is broadcast in mpeg-4 for most content, but currently everything on Comcast is mpeg-2 except some areas have 3D in mpeg-4.


Dish network HD is entirely 1440x1080i except for OnDemand.


DirecTV uses mpeg-4 compression for all channels. I was not able to find concrete info on what bitrate each channel is.


----------



## bdraw

All digital video is compressed, it wouldn't work otherwise.


Verizon FiOS TV doesn't re-compress the signal to save bits like other providers do. And it doesn't convert the MPEG2 signal to MPEG4 like DirecTV does (some channels are delivered to them in MPEG4, but most are MPEG2).


FiOS in Washington is Frontier now and has different offerings than Verizon FiOS.


And yeah, it really sucks that Verizon FiOS hasn't added ESPN 3D yet. If they don't have it by the first college football game on ESPN, I'll be very annoyed.


----------



## elvingomez

Well verizon added a help and FAQ to their 3d section, but it's jt in 3d. Just tAlks about how great 3D will be. At least it's progress, and maybe more content is near


----------



## fire407




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/18987363
> 
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> 
> Each 6MHz QAM slot is ~39mbps. FiOS uses 19mbps per HD channel of QAM (2 per QAM). Comcast and most if not all other cable providers have 3 (or more!) HD channels per QAM (meaning 13mbps per channel). 13mbps should be fine if the content is broadcast in mpeg-4 for most content, but currently everything on Comcast is mpeg-2 except some areas have 3D in mpeg-4.



You're just saying that Fios isn't adding extra compression to the local broadcast stations. Uncompressed HD is almost 1.5Gbps, which is far more than 19mps.


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fire407* /forum/post/18993298
> 
> 
> You're just saying that Fios isn't adding extra compression to the local broadcast stations. Uncompressed HD is almost 1.5Gbps, which is far more than 19mps.



The HD feeds for a channel are not delivered uncompressed. They are mostly delivered at 19mbps (some have started sending lower bitrate feeds since Comcast is just recompressing them anyway).


FiOS simply does not recompress the channel as it is received from the broadcaster.


----------



## delt31

verizon - for the LOVE OF GOD please pick up ESPN 3D!


----------



## Quatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *delt31* /forum/post/18998343
> 
> 
> verizon - for the LOVE OF GOD please pick up ESPN 3D!



+1


we already missed World Cup games in 3d and the X-Games 16.


this reminds me of when Comcast had more HD channels for a period of time then Fios while they got their act together and when Fios had no on demand and then no HD on demand.


they are always one step behind and late to the game. Sounds like they wont have 3d till the end of the year and by then the other 2 main competitors will be way ahead of them and have more 3d content probably whle fios is just getting its first.


being it was so slow to get HD on demand i'm sure it will be awhile before they have 3d on demand.


might be worth switching until they get their 3d act together in a year or so.


----------



## wired1

You know this is seriously disappointing. It's like, for me, Fios has the best a/v quality in my area so for 95% of stuff it fits the bill. However, I realllly want 3D so I am disappointed.


I won't switch and sacrifice quality on the bulk of my viewing content, but it still irks me.


I call Fios and complained... they were very apologetic


----------



## peter0328

Hey you guys are the only ones to get the Patriots/Giants game September 2nd!


...if you live in NJ/NY/MA/RI


----------



## john_nemesh

I just got off the phone with a very helpful Frontier customer service agent. There is apparently a "BIG MEETING" scheduled for the 30th of August. The CEO is asking agents to log complaints to see how the transition is moving along. I called in to complain about the "copy once" DRM that Frontier slapped on all of their channels as well as lodging a complaint regarding their lack of 3D content. The rep explained that FIOS was supposed to be the best, and was aware of the 3D offerings of the competitors...she is going to bring both points up in the "BIG MEETING"....hopefully we will see some results!


I would encourage all of you out there who got switched from Verizon to Frontier to give Frontier a call and let them know that they need to get with the program!


----------



## Quatre

Thats good news but fact is they dont have any 3d and i still doubt they will until the end of the year at which point myself and others will have switched to comcast or directv.


Also they still have the crappy old silver motorola boxes while comcast has new sleeker black ones with blue led that look like bluray players.


----------



## karlw56

john_nemesh, Hi i live north of you in snohomish co. i also called Frontier, to complain about different verisons of my bill, also complained about the lack of 3d. was told we would have 3d around christmas. now from reading your post that might be wishful thinking. i hope this BIG MEETING goes well and we get what we want, keeping my fingers cross !


----------



## Quatre

Christmas wouod be too little too late.


Major ball dropping by fios = fail.


----------



## sfetaz

I missedthe Giants game in 3d due to work and wanted to know when the next broadcast on the 3d channel will take place, as well as more on demand 3d content?


----------



## Ken H

Everything that's known is either in the 3D Programming Synopsis, 'stuck' at the top of the forum, or this topic.


No news at this time.


----------



## NSX1992

I checked Video on Demand today and found 3 new 3D clips - skydiving, bikini girl and ESPN 3D camera. Unfortunatelly they would not work on my 82" DLP with Mitsubishi adaptor. The Mercedes 25 minute clip in side by side format works fine. I called Verizon FIOS in So Cal and he did not know but said they were testing.


Can anyone else check out these new clips please?


----------



## elvingomez

Weird, only the Mercedes clip available in Covina, ca


----------



## NSX1992

Well I think I got fooled again. On vidio on demand I searched for "3D" and found the above clips. Now it appears that the "3D" appeared in the description and therefore they appeared in the search. The 6 min skydiving clip showed the divers using a 3D camera. In the ESPN 3D clip they bash a 3D camera. The bikini clip description states "don't you wish you had a 3D TV". If Verizon does not have 3D content by the end of the year I will cosider Direct TV.( I live in Thouand Oaks).


----------



## delt31

well looks like hell frooze over - ESPN 3d is officially going to be on fios! hell f yeah!

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/07/v...-and-goal-lin/


----------



## elvingomez

But 2011? Man there goes college football hopes. I gong see why they can just display it now, the tech is there. The content is there


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elvingomez* /forum/post/19311754
> 
> 
> But 2011? Man there goes college football hopes. I gong see why they can just display it now, the tech is there. The content is there



Verizon FiOS does not have more than a couple open QAM slots. They will be transitioning to MPEG-4 and/or IPTV for certain channels (IPTV is most likely to be for SD since it would piss off cablecard users since they cannot tune IPTV). When this is completed at the end of the year they will have room to add many more HD channels including ESPN 3D.


----------



## elvingomez

Hmmm, thanks for that info. I thought it was just politics


----------



## karlw56

i hope that is a good sign that we might also get 3d here in Frontier land, have fios


----------



## danxmanly

3D or not 3D from Verizon? This thread is old... yet the 3D ball is rolling this holiday season so I'd thought this would be worth giving a bump to see what's up with Verizon and their push toward 3D or more so what seems to be lack of.


On the verizon page, pretty much all you see is "we're working on it... no firm date... stay tuned" generic responses from verizon.


Does anyone have an insight to what may really be going on?


----------



## Quatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danxmanly* /forum/post/19673226
> 
> 
> 3D or not 3D from Verizon? This thread is old... yet the 3D ball is rolling this holiday season so I'd thought this would be worth giving a bump to see what's up with Verizon and their push toward 3D or more so what seems to be lack of.
> 
> 
> On the verizon page, pretty much all you see is "we're working on it... no firm date... stay tuned" generic responses from verizon.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an insight to what may really be going on?



good question. they are now about 6 months+ behind the competition in 3D. lots of ppl have 3D tvs and with limited content 3D from your tv provider is in high demand.


Fios tv really dropped the ball on this one. They promised by the holiday season which this past summer with the competition having the X games and World Cup in 3D (among other programing and ESPN 3D) end of the year for the holidays seemed a long way off and more then reasonable amount of time for them to simply offer what the others do.


the fact that they still dont even now is pure fail and who knows how much longer they will take.


----------



## achalas

it's 2011, fios still doesn't have espn 3d ..


----------



## Quatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *achalas* /forum/post/19745539
> 
> 
> it's 2011, fios still doesn't have espn 3d ..



What an unacceptable disgrace. First they said tjeyd have it by the emd of 2010 im time for the holidays (knowing even more ppl would have new 3d capable tvs and would be looking for content from fios as their tv provider like the competing services have had for over 6 months now)


We'll see if they make good on their latest 3d eta of "end of January" and if they even have as much 3d content as comcast and if itsevem as goodlet alone better considering that instead of admitting they dropped the ball on 3d, they claimed their delay was because they were taking the time to make their 3d offering the best and most contenr just like they are (or were) the leader in hd. But the truth came out that they just werent prepared and believe it or not setup or able to offer 3d. In fact one article stated that they didnt have te capacity or bandwidth. Which i found surprising as i thought the whole point of fios was that they had the most capacity and bandwidth of anyone. Or at least thats what they wanted us to believe despite not being the case.


----------



## Quatre

Even if they do deliver by the end of January all the espn 3d bowlgames are over amd they already missed the x games and world cup in 3d this past summer.


Ppl, myself included should have canceled them till they caught ul but I guess thats why they get us in a cell phone comapny like contract with an Early Termination Fee which comcast doesnt.


Sadly comcast is the even more evil deceptive company (finding legal loophole to stop directv from provoding philadelphia area customers with their regional sports network of CSN) just as omr example.


Pick your poison.


----------



## JakeZ

I am getting impatient as well. Fios is trying to say that the small cluster of 3D on-demand was them providing the exciting 3D content by year end. Where are you finding information that says ESPN 3D will be on by the end of the month? I did just see that HBO has 3D VOD starting today. That's something, I guess...


----------



## achalas

if they don't get it by feb 14, 2011 it would be really sad. (assuming espn is on-time, they have been known to err as well.)


----------



## JE3146




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlw56* /forum/post/19315230
> 
> 
> i hope that is a good sign that we might also get 3d here in Frontier land, have fios



Anyone that has Frontier have 3D yet?


I called them up a couple weeks ago and the person said they had no plans to implement 3D. I laughed at him and said you seriously must be joking.


Then I asked him to fill out a channel request form or something of the sort, to which he replied they have nothing laid out to handle requests.










I swear if it wasn't for FiOS internet, I'd ditch this company in a heartbeat... bring back Verizon ... ughh.


----------



## karlw56

JE3146, I'm with you on that fact,if it wasn't for fios internet i'd be gone also, here in the seattle area was told the same thing no plans for 3d at this time. if no 3d channels by June I'm gone,I'll go to Direct tv


----------



## karlw56

ok folks that live in wa or ore, if you read your local newspaper looks like frontier just sold us down the river. 50% rate increase or take their offer of free direct tv for a year, so i guess there won't be any espn 3d for us or any type of 3d, i feel betrayed.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Verizon, Panasonic Show FullHD 3D Streaming*

Quote:

"We're proud of our work with Verizon to develop this FullHD 3D streaming capability," said Eisuke Tsuyuzaki, chief technology officer, Panasonic Corporation of North America. "Panasonic has always believed that the best way to view 3D is via a FullHD, 1080p resolution image, but until now the only option available has been on Blu-ray Disc media. Over Verizon's high-bandwidth FiOS network, we've now shown that this kind of innovation can be accomplished by a premium television service like FiOS as well."
 http://www.twice.com/article/462107-..._Streaming.php


----------



## achalas

verizon is looking more pathetic by the day.


----------



## BioSehnsucht

Screw VOD, I have a Tivo HD. Give me channels!


Or, you know, deploy an app for Tivo users. That works too.


----------



## Quatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Verizon, Panasonic Show FullHD 3D Streaming
> 
> http://www.twice.com/article/462107-..._Streaming.php



Well this article is interesting as comcast and directv deliver 3d channels in the sideby side ot top bottom both half resolution format. As it says only 3d blurays are the full double 1920x1080 res.


But this is loke an early test streaming full 3d content to a pana 3d bd player usinfgfios as the internet connection. Not a fios stb.


We wont see this service offerd for at least 2 years i bet.


Fact is that espn 3d is about to air 3d content 24/7 in a couple weeks and the wi ter x games is coming (fios alrewdy missed the summer xgsmes and world cup in 3d this past summer while the others had it)


And the latest from fios seems that while they have made a deal for espn 3d, they wont have it until the endof 2011 beginning of 2012 (for the bcs national champio ship in jan. 2012).....screw that


I shoulda switched this past summer. I kept waiting and then when they said by the end of 2010 for the holidays i waited patiently just for it to be lies.


Truth comes out now, end of 2011 begin of 2012. No way.


Im switching and not happy about it cus we'll lose triple play now. Ill keep fios internet and phone but prob have to go with comcast for tv becaise i had directv before and dont like it for various reasons.


And fios better not charge an etf.


----------



## mhetman

Any one who subscribes to HBO on FIOS can view several 3D flicks free. I was surprised to find this. I didn't try it out yet because I haven't setup my system yet to use the Mits adaptor with the PVR on my Samsung DLP.


----------



## westfizl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhetman* /forum/post/19901179
> 
> 
> Any one who subscribes to HBO on FIOS can view several 3D flicks free. I was surprised to find this. I didn't try it out yet because I haven't setup my system yet to use the Mits adaptor with the PVR on my Samsung DLP.



I'm watching Ice Age 3 now on fios HBO on demand. took me a bit to get the tv out of side by side and into 3d as its my first time w fios 3d (sony 55hx800, needed to hit 3d button then options menu). picture looks pretty good, i'm happy with it.


Would love to have winter x and nba in 3d, but looks like we're still waiting. nonetheless, i was pleasantly surprised to find something on fios that was not pay per view OD.


One issue i'm having is the remote for the motorola multiroom hd dvr is non-responsive while the movie is playing and tv in 3d mode...I cant pause or rewind at all. I'll see if i can figure out whats up when the movie is over and lights are on, but be grateful if anyone knows or can point to a helpful link.


----------



## dbburns

The animated HBO movies looked good (Monsters vs Aliens, Ice Age, Coraline), but I wasn't really feeling the 3D in Clash of the Titans. It just looked blurry and blocky/pixelated. Maybe I wasn't getting enough bandwidth. I don't know. Some parts looked OK, but for the most part, I was unimpressed.


----------



## NSX1992

I watched Journey for $5.99 since I have most of the other movies available and do not subscribe to HBO. The 3D was OK. You can watch the movie for 48 hours.


----------



## fsa317

Hi, after a few hours of searching, I haven't found any free (not ppv) 3d content on my fios network? Am I missing something? Where can I find some free 3d content?


Thanks!


----------



## Elladan

It's only 'Free' if you subscribe to the HBO package. If you do, you get HBO On Demand, which now includes some 3D movies.


----------



## Elladan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbburns* /forum/post/19925198
> 
> 
> The animated HBO movies looked good (Monsters vs Aliens, Ice Age, Coraline), but I wasn't really feeling the 3D in Clash of the Titans. It just looked blurry and blocky/pixelated. Maybe I wasn't getting enough bandwidth. I don't know. Some parts looked OK, but for the most part, I was unimpressed.



Clash of the Titans wasn't shot in 3D, the 3D effects were done in post production. Even in the theater reviews, the 3D was mentioned as being "poor".


----------



## rgd18

I have a MITS 73C9 TV and Xpand102 DLP link glasses. When watching a VOD College Football game on FIOS late last year, it came to my attention that the 3D output had to be set to "standard" - normally (and with my Sony BDP570) the output is set for "reverse".


Does anyone know the proper setting for the HBO 3D offering on FIOS - I experimented with Coraline - it appeared to have more "pop" in "standard" (which would be consistent with the football game) but the difference was not so much (at least for the few minutes where I was switching back and forth between standard and reverse) to be definitive.


Does anyone know the proper settings? Does anyone know if FIOS provides information as to their output so I could take the guesswork out of watching (the trial & error thing is time consuming and annoying)


----------



## achalas

 comcast now has xfinity 3d and espn 3d as full time 24/7 3d channels.


----------



## wired1

Just cancelled Fios TV. Ordered DirecTV. I watch almost NO television other than the major network's primetime lineup, so quality is fiarly constant across providers in my area (and by constant I mean mediocre).


I kept my internet, but they wanted $69.99 a month! I told them I would pay $40, they agreed, and I kept it.


DirecTV install is Thursday. I get all the 3D channels in my area so I am pretty excited. Especially for the 3net and N3D.


Wish me luck!


----------



## B-Nice

Will be on channel 1002 in time for the Masters golf tournament. Not sure if it will be a 24/7 channel after the Masters or if this is just a temporary thing like when the had the UFC in 3D a few weeks ago. Will be available to anyone who has the Ultimate TV package for free or for others for $9.99 per month (ouch). As an Extreme subscriber, thought it would be free like Comcast so I am not sure if I want to redo my bundle just for this as the Extreme has most everything I want. Also, not sure if the $9.99 will cover any other 3D channels that may come on. Might be a good time to wait and see how they handle this and what is offered and the pricing. Disappointed with the extra cost.


----------



## Soundmaster10.2

From engadget.com:



> Quote:
> Verizon and ESPN to Launch ESPN 3D on Verizon's FiOS TV on April 5
> 
> Posted by phillipsa March 21, 2011 Printer-friendly
> 
> 
> 3D Content Will Include the Masters Golf Tournament and the NBA Playoffs
> 
> 
> Verizon FiOS TV will launch ESPN 3D on April 5, in time to bring sports fans outstanding 3D content including the Masters Golf Tournament and the NBA playoffs. ESPN 3D, the industry's first 3D network, will be viewable for FiOS TV customers who have a 3D television set, 3D glasses and a high-definition set-top box. The channel will be included at no extra charge for FiOS TV customers who subscribe to the Ultimate HD package, or on its own for $9.99 per month.
> 
> 
> "The launch of ESPN 3D on FiOS TV marks an exciting addition for our customers, giving them 24/7 access to 3D programming for the first time," said Terry Denson, vice president of content strategy and acquisition for Verizon. "We continue to enhance our FiOS TV offering, with interactive applications, online video programming, and more and more 3D programming. And with the addition of ESPN 3D, our customers will get exciting sports programming that includes the Masters and NBA playoffs - all in 3D."
> 
> 
> With the addition of Verizon, ESPN 3D is now available in more than 63 million homes. The network is on track to feature nearly 100 events in its first year. Upcoming programming highlights include:
> 
> 
> Date Time (ET) Event
> 
> 
> Wednesday, April 6 3 p.m. 2011 Masters Par 3 contest
> 
> 
> Thursday, April 7 5:30 p.m. 2011 Masters First Round
> 
> 
> Friday, April 8 5:30 p.m. 2011 Masters Second Round
> 
> 
> Saturday, April 9 5 p.m. 2011 Masters Third Round
> 
> 
> Sunday, April 10 5 p.m. 2011 Masters Final Round
> 
> 
> Saturday, April 16 TBD NBA Playoffs (Game 1 - First Round)
> 
> 
> Saturday, April 23 TBD NBA Playoffs (Game 4 -- First Round)
> 
> 
> Thursday, May 5 TBD NBA Conference Semifinal (Game 2)
> 
> 
> Tuesday, May 17 TBD NBA Conference Finals (Game 1)
> 
> 
> Thursday, May 19 TBD NBA Conference Finals (Game 2)
> 
> 
> Wednesday, May 25 TBD NBA Conference Finals (Game 4)
> 
> 
> ESPN 3D has featured two college championships crowned on the new network (Bowl Championship Series in January and the BIG EAST tournament) and will feature the upcoming NBA Finals in June. ESPN 3D has also highlighted college football, college basketball, Winter and Summer X Games and more during the first year. It began showing 3D content 24 hours a day on February 14.
> 
> 
> ESPN 3D joins FiOS TV's broad collection of programming, which offers a growing number of 3D movies on Video on Demand as well as more than 520 all-digital channels including up to 145 HD channels. ESPN programming is also available online to FiOS subscribers, with live streaming of ESPN, ESPN2, ESPNU and ESPN Buzzer Beater/Goal Line available at www.verizon.com/fiostvonline or www.ESPNnetworks.com . FiOS also provides next-generation interactive services including an advanced interactive media guide; social networking, news and entertainment widgets; remote DVR management via broadband or cell phone; and more.
> 
> 
> For the latest news, updates and information about FiOS TV, visit www.verizon.com/newscenter and http://www.verizon.com/athomeblog .
> 
> 
> -30-



Link: http://hd.engadget.com/2011/03/21/es...-fios-april-5/


----------



## achalas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soundmaster10.2* /forum/post/20183764
> 
> 
> From engadget.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://hd.engadget.com/2011/03/21/es...-fios-april-5/



thanks, finally, as you mention on their 'ultimate' plan, =|


----------



## pyrrhusmj

I have also found some 3D content in the Wealth HD on Demand folder.


Michael


----------



## tbuick6

Christmas Carol and Toy Story 3 in 3D now on Starz on Demand!!


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B-Nice* /forum/post/20182400
> 
> 
> Will be on channel 1002 in time for the Masters golf tournament. Not sure if it will be a 24/7 channel after the Masters or if this is just a temporary thing like when the had the UFC in 3D a few weeks ago. Will be available to anyone who has the Ultimate TV package for free or for others for $9.99 per month (ouch). As an Extreme subscriber, thought it would be free like Comcast so I am not sure if I want to redo my bundle just for this as the Extreme has most everything I want. Also, not sure if the $9.99 will cover any other 3D channels that may come on. Might be a good time to wait and see how they handle this and what is offered and the pricing. Disappointed with the extra cost.



Hi,


I get this channel on my TiVo HD DVR, but I've had no luck in getting my JVC 3D projector to provide a 3D effect even when I manually select the top/bottom 3D format.


Anybody here with a TiVo HD and a JVC 3D projector that has been successful in viewing this channel in 3D?


Thanks.


Larry


----------



## Jodeus

New 3D channel added to Fios today, channel 1003. Channel label is 3DTV and currently it just has the Verizon symbol and 'New Content Coming Soon'.


-Jody


----------



## Run4two

It looks like US Open tennis starting at 11:00 AM EST.


----------



## theanimala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Run4two* /forum/post/20900988
> 
> 
> It looks like US Open tennis starting at 11:00 AM EST.



Thanks for the heads up. Just played around with it for 10 minutes or so, looked really good. Too bad I don't care to watch tennis...


----------



## McGriddle

Yes, thanks for letting us know. It actually looks quite good with immersive 3D on my PN63C8000. Does anyone have any idea what other content Fios might be planning to show on this 3D channel?


----------



## NSX1992

I thought the US Open using left/right looked better than the ESPN 3D channel using top/bottom. It is the best 3D yet on cable. But watching tennis for hours does become boring.


----------



## Jodeus

After watching ESPN 3D and a little of the US Open, I decided to check out Fios 3d VOD. I played the trailers for both Avatar and The Green Hornet, but both were in what I can describe as overlapping image format that didn't translate to anything watchable on the TV. Anyone have this issue or know what to do?

Thanks.


-Jody


----------



## Jodeus

Hmm I think the trailer wasn't in 3d even though the cable box prompted me to put the glasses on?


-Jody


----------



## calmone

i stumbled on to fios 3d chanel 1003 yesterday. why didn't fios inform me of the availability for the us open? i mean i get this self promoting glossy mag from fios every few months. it would seem if they wanted to increase interest in 3d they'de at least say SOMETHING. any info on what the plans are for programming on 1003?


----------



## Larry Geller

NOW you tell me!!


----------



## TitusTroy

as a new FIOS customer (as of this coming Thursday) can someone tell me the 3D channel offerings from Verizon...is ESPN3D the only full time 3D channel?...doesn't seem worth $9.99 for only 1 channel...there has to be more included right?


----------



## NSX1992

ESPN3D is the only 3D channel. The US Open tennis had channel 1003 temporarily. The rest of 3D is on demand which costs more.


----------



## NSX1992

Verizon recently changed the format and much to my surprise their cable box can now be connected to my Integra 3D AVR then Mitsubishi adaptor then TV. Previously the signal could not do proper HDMI handshake and I had to bypass the AVR for video with a switch and use optical cable for audio.


----------



## TitusTroy

when watching a 3D movie on FiOS on Demand (for example Starz On Demand's 3D showing of Resident Evil: Afterlife) I know the resolution is around half the quality of the Blu-ray of the same movie...but how does this effect (if any) the pop out effects shown On Demand?


meaning because the resolution is halved will it negatively effect the amount of pop-up shown?...will Blu-ray give you better 3D effects?...the 3D effects really popped even in the cable version so I'm thinking it doesn't effect it at all and you get the exact same 3D effects watching a movie On Demand but I just wanted to confirm


----------



## david(dallas)

I just got a 3d tv and tried watching a 3d movie on demand and found them to be unwatchable.
I tried doesn't movies, but asp looked terrible. I don't know of this is what is stated as half as good as bluray. Is this as good as it gets with 3d on Verizon? Which is unwatchable?


----------

